# Ok - got an idea....I think



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

went to the autoshow at the javits center yesterday and sat the in the new TT - i was not that impressed with the dashboard, but i loved the seats and the stearing wheel....but i LOVE the new front end.
the new TT is only .3" wider do you think it could be put on the mk1 platform?
How about the seats? You think they could be put into the new TT only the buckets in the front not really concerened with the back seats.


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: Ok - got an idea....I think (Minibabe)*

anything is possable, but is it worth the money?


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Ok - got an idea....I think (stjacket)*

not sure....just throwing the idea around
If its pretty much bolt on i think it might be worth the money. 
The seats though.....I think is 100% worth it those things were comfy


----------



## DuBSPEED22 (Mar 12, 2007)

def agree about the steering wheel love that square look
seats are that comfy?.. i forgot, im gonna have to sit in them again
and how was the javits by the way.. thinking about makin my way up there on sunday.
always have sickk a$$ cars there


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (DuBSPEED22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DuBSPEED22* »_def agree about the steering wheel love that square look
seats are that comfy?.. i forgot, im gonna have to sit in them again
and how was the javits by the way.. thinking about makin my way up there on sunday.
always have sickk a$$ cars there

there was some pretty cool stuff there - when I get home today hopfully i will have the pictures downloaded.
The seats are really amazing. I want them in my car NOW!








and yeah the stearing wheel is very kick A$$
the GTR was there.....the car is sweet but 70+ for a nissian














I dont know about that 
and acutally hyundai is coming out with something cool - i cant remeber the name but it looked cool - had something like 265 hsp or something like that .


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
there was some pretty cool stuff there - when I get home today hopfully i will have the pictures downloaded.
The seats are really amazing. I want them in my car NOW!








and yeah the stearing wheel is very kick A$$
the GTR was there.....the car is sweet but 70+ for a nissian














I dont know about that 
and acutally hyundai is coming out with something cool - i cant remeber the name but it looked cool - had something like 265 hsp or something like that . 

probably the new tiberon... its still a hyundai. I wouldnt touch it with a 10 foot pole


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
and acutally hyundai is coming out with something cool - i cant remeber 

Hyundai and something cool....


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (vwglinut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwglinut* »_
Hyundai and something cool....




















































hate as much as you want.....the coupe does not look so bad
http://64.233.169.104/search?q...gl=us
now i dont think that a hyundai should be able to go that fast b/c it might fall apart but i have to give them a http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for trying


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

still ugly. 
My main problem with hyundai is they dont ever have an original design. They always just knock off the popular model they are trying to compete with. 
I cant remember the name of it but their sedan rear end looks so similar to an accord... the tail lights are exactly the same. 
Id much rather have a 5 year old used honda than a new hyundai.


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Ok - got an idea....I think (Minibabe)*

as far as the seats go, if they fit physically that doesnt mean that they will work with the heat controls from the mark 1. im not sure about that? but maybe you dont care about the heat working or not?


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Ok - got an idea....I think (scoTT la rock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scoTT la rock* »_as far as the seats go, if they fit physically that doesnt mean that they will work with the heat controls from the mark 1. im not sure about that? but maybe you dont care about the heat working or not?


that is very important.... I didnt think about that. I need my seat heater








I will have to do some reasearch this weekend 
thanks for the input http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Ok - got an idea....I think (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
that is very important.... I didnt think about that. I need my seat heater








I will have to do some reasearch this weekend 
thanks for the input http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yeah im thinking if you could get a pic of the wiring harness that plugs into the seat on a mark 1 and see if the connections are the same as the mark 2 you would be in good shape....
sometimes stuff from the first series will carry over to the next, but i dont know a lot about the mark 2 and it seems like a lot of that car was engineered from the ground up, so who knows if they kept the same connectors or not? that would be a question for one of the "gurus" which i am not....


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Ok - got an idea....I think (scoTT la rock)*

i dunno y they wouldnt......
from the mk2 VW though the mk2 audi TT the same circle tank is used for the coolant


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Ok - got an idea....I think (Minibabe)*

Personally I think the MkII seats, no matter how comfy they are, would look out of place in a MkI. They are styled in a completely different way than the rest of the interior.


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: Ok - got an idea....I think (Minibabe)*

get some Recaro seats, you can always make a fleece cover for the winter.


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: Ok - got an idea....I think (Minibabe)*

I'm with you on the new TT seats
I got to sit in one when they first came out
Smithtown had one, the let me sit it int but not
drive it....








I'm with you on the other points as well
I'm all about the OEM Plus


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Ok - got an idea....I think (1.8Tabamoura)*

Those GT3 seats are unreal


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: Ok - got an idea....I think (l88m22vette)*

Ferrari 599 Recaro seats are hot (not best color choice for most TTs)








Rs4 Recaro seats also nice








the Porsche GT3 seats are nice too








Or you can get the replicas at half the price (still $1500) 
























Not that I have read too many good reviews about the replica seats but here is the link 1300 + 200 shipping.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...52741


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Ok - got an idea....I think (turbott920)*

eh, sport seats are rad and all, but im cool with my stockers.
im actually semi-searching for a mint set of denim blue fronts to store in the attic and eventually use to replace mine when they wear out.
if any of you know of anyone selling a set let me know!!


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: Ok - got an idea....I think (turbott920)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbott920* »_Ferrari 599 Recaro seats are hot (not best color choice for most TTs)








Rs4 Recaro seats also nice








the Porsche GT3 seats are nice too








Or you can get the replicas at half the price (still $1500) 
























Not that I have read too many good reviews about the replica seats but here is the link 1300 + 200 shipping.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...52741



The seat you refer as GT3 original is from a Carrera GT , the GT3 seats look like the replicas you posted ,the difference between the original and the replica is the porsche logo embossed to the headrest , the quality and the original is made of Fiberglass while the replica is carbon fiber.


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: Ok - got an idea....I think (1.8Tabamoura)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8Tabamoura* »_

The seat you refer as GT3 original is from a Carrera GT , the GT3 seats look like the replicas you posted ,the difference between the original and the replica is the porsche logo embossed to the headrest , the quality and the original is made of Fiberglass while the replica is carbon fiber.

Hmmm I got these pics from the Recaro websitehttp://www.recaro.com/index.ph...3&L=2 (also the Recaro site says both seats are made from a carbon shell)...here is the GT3 from recaro








and the Carrera GT seat from the Recaro site (hard to see much)











_Modified by turbott920 at 12:04 AM 3-31-2008_


----------



## HernTT (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: Ok - got an idea....I think (turbott920)*

^^^^^^^ Homophobic Traitor of the USA ^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Ok - got an idea....I think (HernTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HernTT* »_^^^^^^^ Homophobic Traitor of the USA ^^^^^^^^^

Can you really be any more useless?


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Ok - got an idea....I think (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_Those GT3 seats are unreal

i am with you on this 200% http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
the BF and I sat in one of those seats at the autoshow this past week it was amazing.


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: Ok - got an idea....I think (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
i am with you on this 200% http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
the BF and I sat in one of those seats at the autoshow this past week it was amazing.









finnally took some better pics


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Ok - got an idea....I think (1.8Tabamoura)*

that looks so good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
How hard was it to get them to fit in the car? Did you need special brackets? Was it alot of work?
Love the european plate in the door














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: Ok - got an idea....I think (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_that looks so good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
How hard was it to get them to fit in the car? Did you need special brackets? Was it alot of work?
Love the european plate in the door














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

the original porsche brackets , believe or not , have the same specs as ours .so take the oem seats out bolt the Porsche seats on. that easy.


----------



## Wheelman21 (Jan 2, 2008)

Wait...does that work for all Porsche seats in recent history? I love the seats in my Boxster 1,000,000,000 times more, could I put a set in my TT?


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (Wheelman21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wheelman21* »_Wait...does that work for all Porsche seats in recent history? I love the seats in my Boxster 1,000,000,000 times more, could I put a set in my TT?

these are the cars that the TT share the bracket,

Boxster 986 - 1997-2004.5 
Carrera 996 - 1999-2004.5 
Turbo, GT2, or GT3 - 2001-2005 
Boxster 987 - 2005 or newer 
Cayman 987- 2006 or newer
Carrera 997 - 2005 or newer 
Turbo, GT3, or GT3 RS - 2006 or newer


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (1.8Tabamoura)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8Tabamoura* »_
these are the cars that the TT share the bracket,

Boxster 986 - 1997-2004.5 
Carrera 996 - 1999-2004.5 
Turbo, GT2, or GT3 - 2001-2005 
Boxster 987 - 2005 or newer 
Cayman 987- 2006 or newer
Carrera 997 - 2005 or newer 
Turbo, GT3, or GT3 RS - 2006 or newer 



thanks for the info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Blue20thAE (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

what about eurojet seats? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://www.eurojetracing.com/i...7.jpg
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3704384
i think they're pretty classy, reasonable, and they have a ton of options
_Modified by Blue20thAE at 9:49 PM 4-30-2008_


_Modified by Blue20thAE at 9:51 PM 4-30-2008_


----------

